# Kaguya vs Monster Aizen



## Ashi (Jun 4, 2014)

Both are bloodlusted


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 4, 2014)

This is a joke, right?


----------



## Ashi (Jun 4, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> This is a joke, right?



On topic please


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> On topic please


Small planet+, mach 24k+ (until the next upgrade) with planetary mindfuck against island+, mach 29+ , concentrated range.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 4, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Small planet+, mach 24k+ (until the next upgrade) with planetary mindfuck against island+, mach 29+ , concentrated range.



We're still not rolling with small planet level yet.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 4, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Small planet+



Shut up         .


----------



## Katou (Jun 4, 2014)

Lel Small planet level ~


----------



## Ashi (Jun 4, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> We're still not rolling with small planet level yet.



Naruto isn't planet level stop the wank


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 4, 2014)

Her mindfuck is ~planetary in range


----------



## Vicotex (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya hair is country+


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 4, 2014)

Her what is who now?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> We're still not rolling with small planet level yet.



But... Kaguya>Hagoromo


----------



## Ashi (Jun 4, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Her what is who now?



Still not rower level


----------



## Ashi (Jun 4, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> Her mindfuck is ~planetary in range




So is Kyouka Suigetsu


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 4, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Still not rower level



Why of course. Nobody is Rower level.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya stomps and then gets soloed by Teuchi who's then beaten by the Rower


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya has too much chakra to be phased by anything that has currently be introduced into the HST.

I'm talking about bottomless power here she's a goddess. Aizen dies a quick death.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 4, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Kaguya stomps and then gets soloed by Teuchi who's then beaten by the Rower



Tis true, the way of Nature. 

And the Prophecy.

----------------------------------

But ... Planetary Mind Fuck?

I might have missed something but ... isn't the mind fuck only happening where the Moon is? Is it perpetual night everywhere?

Sorry haven't kept up with Naruto in a long time.


----------



## Firo (Jun 4, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Tis true, the way of Nature.
> 
> And the Prophecy.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure everyone on the planet are affected by Mugen Tsukuyomi other than Team 7.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 4, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> So is Kyouka Suigetsu



Since when?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 4, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> But ... Planetary Mind Fuck?
> 
> I might have missed something but ... isn't the mind fuck only happening where the Moon is? Is it perpetual night everywhere?
> 
> Sorry haven't kept up with Naruto in a long time.



It emanates a light that shines over the entire planet and traps all living beings unless they are protected by the rinnegan.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 4, 2014)

Gotcha.


----------



## Vicotex (Jun 4, 2014)

Planetary mind fuck + BFR = complete rape


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Still not rower level


Rower flicks. 
An army of kaguyas are born.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 4, 2014)

But since shinigami's are not living beings(just souls IIRC) would IT work on them? The edo tensei undead appears to be unaffected since they are not alive just corpses.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 4, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> But since shinigami's are not living beings(just souls IIRC) would IT work on them? The edo tensei undead appears to be unaffected since they are not alive just corpses.



I have no idea. 

Would it still work on Ichigo?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> But since shinigami's are not living beings(just souls IIRC) would IT work on them? The edo tensei undead appears to be unaffected since they are not alive just corpses.


Yep, until we have an actual explanation about it, MT should only affects living beings (just like green Day)
Not sure how shinigamis are portrayed (they kind of can be killed afterall)
Ichigo has an human body and all.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 4, 2014)

> I might have missed something but ... isn't the mind fuck only happening where the Moon is? Is it perpetual night everywhere?



Yeah the conditions are that there has to be a moon present for the tech to reflect off of...


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 4, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> But since shinigami's are not living beings(just souls IIRC) would IT work on them? The edo tensei undead appears to be unaffected since they are not alive just corpses.



Being just souls (which are for some reason flesh and blood just like everyone else) isn't really the same as being an immortal, undead zombie made of ash and dirt.

Really that comparison doesn't work.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 4, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> Would it still work on Ichigo?





iwandesu said:


> Yep, until we have an actual explanation about it, MT should only affects living beings (just like green Day)
> Not sure how shinigamis are portrayed (they kind of can be killed afterall)
> Ichigo has an human body and all.





LazyWaka said:


> Being just souls (which are for some reason flesh and blood just like everyone else) isn't really the same as being an immortal, undead zombie made of ash and dirt.
> 
> Really that comparison doesn't work.



Mmmhmm so that's what you all think. Looks good thanks for the responses.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 4, 2014)

Moon Level Mach quadruple mach digit, planetary mindfuck, casual exaton(By the thing with only her WILL could damage Madara) vs Island level mach 29 with mindfuck and possible teraton regeneration . 

You took the wanking to another level, m8 .


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 4, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Moon Level Mach quadruple mach digit, planetary mindfuck, casual exaton(By the thing with only her WILL could damage Madara) vs Island level mach 29 with mindfuck and possible teraton regeneration .
> 
> You took the wanking to another level, m8 .



I have no idea what those mean. But it sounds legit.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I have no idea what those mean. But it sounds legit.


Refer to my first post.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 4, 2014)

Sounds like Xavier, Manhattan or Grandmaster Luke Skywalker would be a better match for her


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 4, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Yeah the conditions are that there has to be a moon present for the tech to reflect off of...



Ok, I guess it make sense.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 4, 2014)

If there was no moon... the tech is completely useless


----------



## Ryo Shiki (Jun 4, 2014)

kaguya vs power 6 (excluding SO6P) would be a beter fight, but that aside, Aizen wins. Kaguya falls in love & refuses to fight the Soulo King.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya is apparently stronger than her son


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

Byrd said:


> If there was no moon... the tech is completely useless


Except he can still do it like any genjutsu like he did on base with obito.


----------



## LineageCold (Jun 4, 2014)

Just pointing this out.


At the timeline where kaguya used MT, there wasn't any moon until hamagro created it later down. 


As far as things are, I doubt she require's the moon to cast "MT" (unless there was a next moon that got destroy)


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2014)

Byrd said:


> If there was no moon... the tech is completely useless



She needs the moon to affect the whole planet, nothing is stopping her from just using it on the person that she wants to genjustu one on one.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jun 4, 2014)

Whatever happened to waiting for decent feats?​


----------



## Chad (Jun 4, 2014)

inb4 Aizen is FV and has planned Infinite Kyoka Suigetsu 

Kaguya slaps her dick across Aizen's face.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Kaguya is apparently stronger than her son


Being the reason she should be small planet + due to Hagoromo dc.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 4, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> She needs the moon to affect the whole planet, nothing is stopping her from just using it on the person that she wants to genjustu one on one.



Then that would be the regular version, now wouldn't it?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Is it possible to concentrate the planetary mind control onto one person though? Seems to me you'd to collect all the moonlight using some giant lens or something to do that.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya's weave solos


----------



## LineageCold (Jun 4, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Is it possible to concentrate the planetary mind control onto one person though? Seems to me you'd to collect all the moonlight using some giant lens or something to do that.



She used "MT" the first time without a moon.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 4, 2014)

She probably use some other medium then... hopefully we get more clarification on it... its quite possible then again she could have just shine the light from her body


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Is it possible to concentrate the planetary mind control onto one person though? Seems to me you'd to collect all the moonlight using some giant lens or something to do that.


The moon is just reflecting the chackra of her rinnegan 
there is no reason she can't do it even at the worst possibility with a small mirror or a kunai.
Or just shine herself with a chakra barrier.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 4, 2014)

Worst case scenario she just fucking makes a moon to use it.


----------



## LineageCold (Jun 4, 2014)

Byrd said:


> She probably use some other medium then... hopefully we get more clarification on it... its quite possible then again she could have just* shine the light from her body*



This is what I was just about to suggest .


----------



## Byrd (Jun 4, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> The moon is just reflecting the chackra of her rinnegan
> there is no reason she can't do it even at the worst possibility with a small mirror or a kunai.
> Or just shine herself with a chakra barrier.



So it technically wouldn't be planetary then.... since that's the main usage of the moon... to increase the range of the tech...

regardless tho, you either have to be undead or have some hax that counters low mindrape or be in a place where the light cannot reach


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

Byrd said:


> So it technically wouldn't be planetary then.... since that's the main usage of the moon... to increase the range of the tech...
> regardless tho, you either have to be undead or have some hax that counters low mindrape or be in a place where the light cannot reach


Last part isn't really certainty (everyone in the world including the ones at houses and building were affected) the reason sauce could protect them was because rinnegan has mindfuck resistance. (If nardo had used BM mode it would be still useless)


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2014)

Byrd said:


> So it technically wouldn't be planetary then.... since that's the main usage of the moon... to increase the range of the tech...
> 
> regardless tho, you either have to be undead or have some hax that counters low mindrape or be in a place where the light cannot reach



Yeah bascially but I don't see where the op thought this was a good thread in the first place.


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 4, 2014)

Is it Naruto's turn for legit reality warping now?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

egressmadara said:


> Is it Naruto's turn for legit reality warping now?


Why do you think so ?


----------



## Ashi (Jun 4, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> But since shinigami's are not living beings(just souls IIRC) would IT work on them? The edo tensei undead appears to be unaffected since they are not alive just corpses.





In bleach there is hardly any difference between living beings and souls(except for reishi) and under spirit energy=chakra rules


IT GG NO RE


----------



## Byrd (Jun 4, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Last part isn't really certainty (everyone in the world including the ones at houses and building were affected) the reason sauce could protect them was because rinnegan has mindfuck resistance. (If nardo had used BM mode it would be still useless)



You do realize light enter into houses and buildings via windows right? 



> reason sauce could protect them was because rinnegan has mindfuck resistance.



Rinnegan doesn't have mindfuck resistance... the reason Sasuke isn't affect its because his rinnegan can shield him against other Rinnegan attacks since Infinite Tsukuyomi is a Rinnegan tech, he can counter it because he has the eye.

Someone like Xavier or other user who mindfucks without using Rinnegan still would be able to mindfuck Sasuke


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya rapes Aizen...literally and figuratively.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 4, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Why do you think so ?



It's one of the 3 main theory's of what Kaguya did this chapter.

1: She teleported them to an active volcano (most unlikely one seeing as their's an enormous ocean of lava in the background)

2: She teleported them beneath the earths crust

3: She used reality warping abilities to turn the terrain into a lava field.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 4, 2014)

Byrd said:


> You do realize light enter into houses and buildings via windows right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would his Rinngean negate a basic Tsukuyomi?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 4, 2014)

From how Madara described it the light can shine through things, so it's likely that the light literally went through the planet to get those on the other side. Sasukes Susano'o was noted to be an oddity for not letting the light through.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 4, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Rinnegan doesn't have mindfuck resistance... the reason Sasuke isn't affect its because his rinnegan can shield him against other Rinnegan attacks since Infinite Tsukuyomi is a Rinnegan tech, he can counter it because he has the eye.



Actually it was stated that he was repelling it. he wasn't immune to it because rinnegan vs rinnegan.

Doesn't really matter though, isn't Xaviers mindfuck >>>> IT anyway? Meaning it wont help Sasuke regardless?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jun 4, 2014)

Nardo power creep is always skyrocketing.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> It's one of the 3 main theory's of what Kaguya did this chapter.
> 
> 1: She teleported them to an active volcano (most unlikely one seeing as their's an enormous ocean of lava in the background)
> 
> ...


Cool. 
Yeah, 2 and 3 would be great (bfr abilities are welcome) RW would be even better, though.


----------



## Casanova (Jun 4, 2014)

She destroys Aizen so bad, that the Soul King appears and personally congratulates her.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 4, 2014)

Casanova said:


> She destroys Aizen so bad, that the Soul King appears and personally congratulates her.



Kaguya for Soul Queen


----------



## Zaus (Jun 4, 2014)

All Kaguya needs to do is flick her finger, to solo Aizen. Of course he might manage to regenerate from that. Only to die again, again, and again, and again, and again.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 4, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Actually it was stated that he was repelling it. he wasn't immune to it because rinnegan vs rinnegan.
> 
> Doesn't really matter though, isn't Xaviers mindfuck >>>> IT anyway? Meaning it wont help Sasuke regardless?





Seems to me, its his rinnegan that is repelling the justu.. instead of negating plain mindfuck


----------



## Casanova (Jun 4, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Kaguya for Soul Queen



Oh Lord. Don't give Kubo and Kishimoto any ideas. 


The last thing we need is a Bleach-Naruto crossover.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2014)

I feel like tensa made a spite thread against his favorite verse on purpose which makes no sense.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 4, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I feel like tensa made a spite thread against his favorite verse on purpose which makes no sense.



I'm forever Naruto > Bleach(story wise at least)

But I despise the Naruto Sections here pretty much at the least the SL can be funny


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 4, 2014)

> The last thing we need is a Bleach-Naruto crossover.



AHHHAHAHAHHH

Please no.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, you never know. 2 negatives make a positive after all.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya's hair literally solos


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 4, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Well, you never know. 2 negatives make a positive after all.



I'm a very negative person though.


----------



## Prog (Jun 4, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> It's one of the 3 main theory's of what Kaguya did this chapter.
> 
> 1: She teleported them to an active volcano (most unlikely one seeing as their's an enormous ocean of lava in the background)
> 
> ...



4: She teleported them to a lava planet and is going to fight them there


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 4, 2014)

Prog said:


> 4: She teleported them to a lava planet and is going to fight them there



I said 3 "*main*" theory's.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 4, 2014)

The with planet's worth of chakra wins.


----------



## Aphelion (Jun 4, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Both are bloodlusted


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2014)

is her mindfuck low level in intensity?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> is her mindfuck low level in intensity?


It has at least as much intensity as juudara's which had enough to mindfuck the whole world when the moon boost it range. (So she should have concentrated planet level mindfuck). Not to forget that this genjutsu fodderized many characters with impressive genjutsu's resistance (like obito which resisted to yamanaka' s Clan mindfuck.)


----------



## Es (Jun 4, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> *It has at least as much intensity as juudara's which had enough to mindfuck the whole world when the moon boost it range. (So she should have concentrated planet level mindfuck).* Not to forget that this genjutsu fodderized many characters with impressive genjutsu's resistance (like obito which resisted to yamanaka' s Clan mindfuck.)


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jun 4, 2014)

Nuke level telepathy.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Nuke level telepathy.


What exactly this should mean?


----------



## Imagine (Jun 4, 2014)

They both die.


----------



## Fujita (Jun 4, 2014)

It means telepathy that's nuke level ofc


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

Fujita said:


> It means telepathy that's nuke level ofc


Ah he is ironizing the "planet level" thing. 
How exactly do you classify mindfuck capacity, then?


----------



## Byrd (Jun 4, 2014)

Basically people with low-mid levels of mental resistance can resist her more than likely


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh god

_OH GOD--_

WHAT IS *THIS*
_
whahfgdgswwahffgagagehehwwhwfvsvhthf_

Awful.


----------

